# Make a guess



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Guess what species is this crypt



















Photos taken by and plant belongs to Herman.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

C. cordata 'rosenervig' - in the wild huh? Unreal!


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Ditto.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Since the oldest leaves are the same as of the neighboring crypts, this is obviously not a stable clone. While the specimen with the light veins doesn't appear to be of especially poor health, I suspect this color effect is caused by some nutrient problem (could be due to a virus infection or a dozen other causes...).

I'm almost tempted to guess at elliptica but the 2 pics just don't show enough details to make any educated guess. Any flowering crypts in this population?


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

I spotted a Cryptocoryne spotting similar "light vein" patterns among a healthy bunch of C. pontederiifolia during one field trip a few months ago.










This is a close up view of that single plant in my emersed tank.










For a few months, every new leaves that emerged had the "light vein" patterns until recently, I found that the newer leaves no longer have such patterns and the older leaves markings are getting less and less apparant. I have try to post a updated photograph of that plant now tonight when I reach home.

Conclusion for my case: likely a nutrient problem.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> C. cordata 'rosenervig' - in the wild huh? Unreal!


Cordata group is not right. In the "wild" Herman garden. Cheers.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Kai Witte said:


> Since the oldest leaves are the same as of the neighboring crypts, this is obviously not a stable clone. While the specimen with the light veins doesn't appear to be of especially poor health, I suspect this color effect is caused by some nutrient problem (could be due to a virus infection or a dozen other causes...).
> 
> I'm almost tempted to guess at elliptica but the 2 pics just don't show enough details to make any educated guess. Any flowering crypts in this population?


Yeap, it may caused by dozens of weird reasons, but frankly its doesn't fancy me 
It does have flowers but I'm not showing them. 

*Clue: its the same species as the plants arund *


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

illumbomb said:


> I spotted a Cryptocoryne spotting similar "light vein" patterns among a healthy bunch of C. pontederiifolia during one field trip a few months ago.
> 
> This is a close up view of that single plant in my emersed tank.
> 
> ...


Plant collected on beginning of this year (same pattern), all leaves are newly grown, and so do the neighbour plants. I don't even remember he told me he found this plant months ago until he show me the photos. Nothing fancy, but lets have some fun guessing...

I do agree with you that it may caused by nutrient problem


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

As I study it more closely, I want to say it's C. nurii based on the ruffling on the leaf margins and overall shape.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I give up. What species is it?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

"Conclusion for my case: likely a nutrient problem."

Maaaaaaaybe - but keep playing with it. Maybe stronger light would bring it out. It was growing in sunlight before, yes?

A white veined strain of PON would be a big commercial hit!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

My guess: Cryptocoryne annamica


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

As promised, this is how the C. pontederiifolia looks like now after 5 months, the "light vein" pattern is no longer apparent for the new leaves.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I can see the veination in the newest leaf coming out. 

Try very stong light. I swear it'll come back.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Jim got the correct answer, its Nurii. Cheers.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Check the varigated fusca out...

http://www.rva.jp/cryptocoryne/cry_fusca_be_simpang_tiga.html


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Check the varigated fusca out...
> 
> http://www.rva.jp/cryptocoryne/cry_fusca_be_simpang_tiga.html


The albino leaves looks strange.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I suppose it will become a much sought after plant, but I don't think it looks very attractive.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

if you wish to see more fusca photo

http://natureye.com/cryptocorynes/cryptocoryne-fusca-of-sarawak.html


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I like it. Course, I like fancy guppies too.

A little variety is nice and it'd be a killer centerpiece.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

rs79 said:


> I like it. Course, I like fancy guppies too.
> 
> A little variety is nice and it'd be a killer centerpiece.


I have 2 albinos look auriculata, i very much believe is due to nutrient deficiency, will take ans show the picture soon.


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

How's about this? This is C.minima. Look anything close to C.cordata 'rosanervig'? Just found a batch of this growing next to another batch of "normal look" of C.minima.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Interesting!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

wow it looks as if the veining can be displayed in many other crypts not just the notorious rosanervig sp. if we now know this. maybe we can get some insight on how to pronounce such veining it seems to me like theres more to crypt veining just just a wild genetic mutation


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

dom said:


> How's about this? This is C.minima. Look anything close to C.cordata 'rosanervig'? Just found a batch of this growing next to another batch of "normal look" of C.minima.


Another good example.


----------

